# Yampa/Green permit notifications



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone know how this takes place? They send you notice via USNail? Call? Post the results somewhere?

DanCan


----------



## dport (May 10, 2006)

Snail mail, a post card for rejects and a package with all the regs and permit for winners.
Come on package deal!!!!!


----------



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

they send a postcard


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

jwolters4 said:


> they send a postcard


What will they do after the furlough?


----------



## gonetogamehenge (May 17, 2009)

Does anyone know when to expect the notifications? I can't quite pin down when I got rejected last year...


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Got my Dino-Donation rejection card today. They keep the donation.


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

better half and I got our postcards today


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

I didn't get mine and I live in Utah. Maybe I'm getting the "packet" so it takes longer to deliver.


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

DanCan said:


> I didn't get mine and I live in Utah. Maybe I'm getting the "packet" so it takes longer to deliver.


That's the hope I'm holding on to.


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner.


----------



## Zoner (Apr 21, 2010)

*Dino...*

Hope to be the first to see the rockfall at Warm springs !!


----------



## dport (May 10, 2006)

Zoner said:


> Hope to be the first to see the rockfall at Warm springs !!


My thoughts exactly!!! Even though it will be my first Yampa trip.


----------



## dport (May 10, 2006)

Just now delivered!!!!!
Rejection.....
OK, fine I guess I do not have to make the choice....June 3rd Middle Fork with a turn of the corner. Thanks for the invite Gary!!!!


----------



## Goose424 (Jan 18, 2013)

So sad. Zero permits once again. Can't wait to see this years yuppie cancellation lists.


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Woohoo! Turning 40 on the Gates!


----------



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

Woo Hoo here too! And I thought this year would be a bust!
Now - what kind of ice should I use.


----------



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

"Can't wait to see this years yuppie cancellation lists"

WTF do you mean by "yuppie cancellation lists"??

MC


----------



## Goose424 (Jan 18, 2013)

I was thinking more of the SJ when I got upset and wrote that, not sure how they handle cancellations at Dino. 

That list they post every March of all the people from Denver who didn't actually wanna go boating? 

Since you got so mad I must have absolutely no idea what I am talking about


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

got mine today. I just feel rejected and dejected. No Dino, no Deso for me this year (as the PH).


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, my hopes were dashed with the mail yesterday. :-(

DanCan


----------



## WillYates (Aug 3, 2007)

Eagle Mapper said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner.


I was denied for gates as well but my buddy was lucky!!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Denied, denied denied


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Lame. Denied on all. Whats a good 5 day'er for the first week of June?


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Befriending.


----------



## Bayou (Jan 31, 2011)

Rejection postcard.

:/


----------



## wmac33 (Jan 22, 2009)

Andy H, you and the LT know what's up! Water is life, it is death; it is powerful beyond human control, yet central to our survival. That's why one's oars should always be made of wood, so they can go with the flow and burned, if necessary. Earth, Wind (Water) and Fire...the powers of our universe!


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

*Yampa/Lodore Permits*

Has anyone NOT received any notification either positive or negative?


----------



## gonetogamehenge (May 17, 2009)

Two people out of my group who put in permits did not receive any notification before the call in date. And as far as I know still haven't heard anything. Their checks were cashed, so we know the applications made it there. We just assumed that the permit applications must have been filled out incorrectly.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Never received my card, but I got an email yesterday from the river office telling me I was denied and the postcard was returned to them. Keep an eye out for email, if they have your email address.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Dino is notorious for not letting people know.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

Pro Leisure said:


> Never received my card, but I got an email yesterday from the river office telling me I was denied and the postcard was returned to them. Keep an eye out for email, if they have your email address.


The exact same thing happened to me.


----------



## quinoa (Jul 5, 2009)

Got mine! And it was a big fat YES for the Yampa!


----------

